
The Gradual Disappearance Of Flash Websites - Anon84
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/04/12/the-gradual-disappearance-of-flash-websites/
======
gaius
_plenty of Flash developers will continue to be employed, and plenty of Flash
advertising will be directed at those ready to ignore it_

Nice :-)

------
byoung2
Who needs Flash when you can do this in jQuery: <http://www.spritely.net/>

